# Anyone tried The Stork device?



## lulo

Hi ladies,

This is my first post so hopefully I've done it right 

I was wondering if anyone has used The Stork to get pregnant?

http://www.thestorkconception.co.uk/blog/

Any feedback would be appreciated, I'm starting IVF in the next few months but was considering giving this a try before.

Thanks 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bela

Bump  

(I'd like to know that too! Is it worth trying?)


----------



## Loopyttc

There is an article on Daily Mail which says the results of tests showed no difference between those that used it and those that did not. 

Also, I understand from other comments the moon cup does almost the same thing (for a lot less money).


----------



## ToughCookie

Hi Lulo
Just wondering if you decided to try the stork conception aid? I'm considering giving it a go  I have nothing to loose (except a few hundred pounds, lol!), as my husband has severe motility issues just hoping for a natural miracle maybe a bit of a stretch and anything we can do to try to get the sperm nearer to the egg helps I guess. I had a read of the Daily Mail article and whilst there is are stats available yet in the UK  it's manufacturers claim a 20% chance of working although not sure how they can substantiate this. I believe the FDA (US Food and Drug administration agy), have approved them to market so they must have gone through some testing.

"Gynaecologist Nick Morris, of the Wellington Hospital in London, felt the device had a place for some couples but pointed out that The Stork was not exactly the same as IUI. 
Under IUI, sperm is collected and ‘cleaned up’ before being placed into the woman’s womb close to the time of ovulation.
‘This would be an ideal option if a couple can  no longer have treatment  on the NHS or cannot afford to self-fund at a private clinic,’ he said".

For us, we may not be able to afford another private cycle or not for a while so I'm keen to give it a go, you never know


----------



## Lyrical

Hi there
We tried the Stork this month - quite fiddly and not very sexy, but we thought worth a go - will let you know if any success    Good luck
x


----------



## ToughCookie

Good luck.


----------



## cornishgirl

Hi, 

We're thinking of trying it in a last ditch effort before we give up all hope.  What are moon cups?  Must look them up.  I'd be interested if anyone else had tried either. 

Thanks


----------



## Sheilaweb

I think the principle of the moon cup and stork are the same, but they're marketed for different things (period blood collector V's conception aid)....a much costlier version of the good old fashioned method of putting a cushion under ya butt and resting your legs on the wall...which is free

Sheila


----------



## emyfraser

Hi Cornishgirl 

I've read that a Mooncup, while similar, isn't quite as good at aiding conception because it doesn't get the sperm as close to your cervix as something like The Stork would. 
Of course the flip to that is the fact that the Mooncup is much more affordable! 

Like others on here, I'm really interested to find out more about The Stork to see if it aids conception.

Good luck to Lyrical - please do let us know how you get on!


----------



## MissMayhem

Hi lulo and ladies! I heard about this recently too (at least I _think_ it was the stork!) Read that the test results so far put it comparative to IUI in as far as success percentages. I try the old fashioned pillow under the bum method (so romantic and appealing!), never had the sense to turn and put my legs on the wall though ! Let us know how you get on and sheilla did the cushion/butt method actually make a diffrence do you think?! Am looking for subtle ways to regai a _little_ bit of dignity!!  xx


----------



## Tigs33

I used softcups and preseed and got my BFP after the 3rd attempt, softcups are far better (and more comfortable than moon cups and also fit closer to the cervix) 

I am 41 and had a myomectomy in February.  This will be our first baby.


----------



## MissMayhem

Huge congrats to you Tig33, lovely news   xxx


----------



## emyfraser

Massive congrats Tigs33!!

MissMayhem - you mentioned that you stick to the pillow under the bum method. I've been doing that too but am not sure how long I need to lay there??

It's usually about 10 minutes until I get fed up and go on my merry way, but 20 minutes is in the back of my head as the approximate amount of time it takes for sperm to get from the vagina to the uterus so I got to wondering if 10 minutes would be just about as effective as not doing it at all.

Anyone have any advice on that?


----------



## Lyrical

Congratulations Tigs33!! And thanks for the softcups tip - we had no joy this month so I think I may give them a go.
Good luck everyone  
x


----------



## KEH

Hiya,

There does seem to be some mixed thoughts on its success. Here's the Daily Mail article that summarises a few stats, opinions and pros/cons:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2619474/A-home-visit-Stork-New-100-fertility-DIY-kit-goes-sale.html

I pop a pillow under my butt for about 15 min then try not to get up for another 15 min. I don't think there is any scientific evidence for this working from everything I've read but it feels as though it might be helpful!

K


----------



## deedee_spark

Hi,

This is my first post. TTC for 2.5 years - I have autoimmune Hashimoto disease. Told IVF is my only option (although not sure why as my thyroid TSH is still bouncing between being too hugh and too low). 

Out of desperation, we bought the stork (my CM was a bit thick/tacky). Unfortunately, I pressed the release button, easy to do as it had no warning sign on the actual device, before we got to use it. The device is now an unusable waste of £100.   There is no way we can reset it as it is deliberately designed for one time use. I wouldn't recommend it for this very reason - it is designed to take money from vulnerable/desperate people. It could have been designed for multiple uses as I am fairly sure the wand can be sterilised and the cup thingy could be sold in multiples. In fact, since it didn't arrive in sterilised packaging, I am not sure how sterile the product is to start with! It could also be a great deal cheaper for what it is. 

If you do buy it, make sure you don't press the trigger! For me, I think we are better off with the soft cups. I am also wondering whether the re-usable femcam, which is designed for contraception and used by the LBC to conceive, is worth a try. Though getting the sperm into the cap and then into my foo-foo without spilling, maybe a bit of a comedy scene. Perhaps that will lighten next months baby dance...

Good luck girls and boys,
Denise 
(Currently 7dpo)


----------



## Sheilaweb

Missmayhem I tried the cushion under the butt for ages, sadly back then, I didn't know we had a 0% - 1% of a natural conception - but we did actually beat the odds but ended up miscarrying!!!  Anything is worth a try hun 

Best wishes 
Sheila


----------

